# Is it cool nowadays to bring out your own "improved" version of Wing Chun?



## kehcorpz (Jul 30, 2016)

Check out these 2 clips here. Both arts supposedly are based on improved wing chun stuff and maybe also mixing it with other
elements from martial arts.

I think that this stuff looks pretty crappy and not like wing chun at all.
I mean simply by looking at it I feel like this stuff sucks. It doesn't have the appeal of wing chun.

The philosophy of wing chun is simplicity. It makes no sense to introduce fancy kicks and stuff like that like they
do in the second video.

Btw, the guy in the first video somehow creeps me out with his Jack Torrance kinda look. 
Check out his face at 0:34 this is pure gold lol.

This stuff seems like it's optimal if you want to break as many of your own bones as possible.
But it sounds really cool and impressive when you hear them smash their arms against each other....











These weird arm movements they do during this drill in the second clip also look pretty retarded imo. I think I couldn't even do this without
starting to laugh.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 30, 2016)

Don't know. I would have to go hands on to judge. and they either have a method or they don't.


----------



## anerlich (Jul 31, 2016)

Many of the arm movements seem unnecessary flowery and the exchanges seem deliberately designed to go on way longer than they need to for dramatic effect. And yeah, the face pulling might be a bit OTT.

That often happens with demonstrations. These are a form of advertising, and part of marketing is finding a point of difference for your product.

As drop bear said, these clips don't necessarily preclude these guys from being able to fight with the simple moves you hold so dear.


----------



## kehcorpz (Jul 31, 2016)

But if they already make suboptimal moves in the demonstration video then this isn't really smart. 

Anyway, I think this stuff looks really uninteresting. I'd not even want to watch videos where they fight like this.

Wing chun looks much more interesting and sophisticated.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 31, 2016)

How about you actually start training in something? You can't keep watching videos and pretending you know anything about martial arts. You keep saying you want to train but when are you going to start?


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jul 31, 2016)

kehcorpz said:


> But if they already make suboptimal moves in the demonstration video then this isn't really smart.
> 
> Anyway, I think this stuff looks really uninteresting. I'd not even want to watch videos where they fight like this.
> 
> Wing chun looks much more interesting and sophisticated.


You know what isn't smart? Sitting on your lazy **** watching videos and pepper sparying yourself. What right do you have to cristsise other people who've been training for years and have forgotten more than you'll ever know and you've not even taken 1 class. Either grow a pair and go train or stop trying to sound like you know more than people who actually have the balls to train.


----------



## kehcorpz (Jul 31, 2016)

I would already have started to take lessons if you did not have to sign in for 12 months. Almost all schools have this requirement!

If I could just quit any time then I could just check out all kinds of things without much risk. But signing in for 12 months really really bothers me.


----------



## Danny T (Jul 31, 2016)

kehcorpz said:


> I would already have started to take lessons if you did not have to sign in for 12 months. Almost all schools have this requirement!
> 
> If I could just quit any time then I could just check out all kinds of things without much risk. But signing in for 12 months really really bothers me.


Yeap...
wants no responsibility, no commitment, no loyalty on his end with his decision for where to train but is going to make demands about it on the instructor's end.


----------



## kehcorpz (Jul 31, 2016)

Loyalty? Are you kidding?

If I find out a school sucks then I dont want to have to stay there and pay for 12 months. Then I want to be able to gtfoot and quit at the end of the month.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jul 31, 2016)

kehcorpz said:


> Loyalty? Are you kidding?
> 
> If I find out a school sucks then I dont want to have to stay there and pay for 12 months. Then I want to be able to gtfoot and quit at the end of the month.


Look not all schools are like that so don't pretend they are fact is you won't start because you're afraid, you're a little whiner who complains about everything you'd never stick it out even if you did start. Find a new interest because martial arts aren't for you


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jul 31, 2016)

I should have known better than to read this thread.


----------



## geezer (Jul 31, 2016)

JowGaWolf said:


> I should have known better than to read this thread.



Me too!


----------



## Marnetmar (Aug 1, 2016)

kehcorpz said:


> But if they already make suboptimal moves in the demonstration video then this isn't really smart.
> 
> Anyway, I think this stuff looks really uninteresting. I'd not even want to watch videos where they fight like this.
> 
> Wing chun looks much more interesting and sophisticated.



Here's an idea.

People who have never attended a Wing Chun class in their life, should not tell other people how to do Wing Chun.


----------



## MAfreak (Aug 1, 2016)

yes, it is. and mixing up with other styles techniques is always a good thing.
good example again:


----------



## anerlich (Aug 1, 2016)

kehcorpz said:


> I would already have started to take lessons if you did not have to sign in for 12 months. Almost all schools have this requirement!



Oh, ********. That's a business model guaranteed to fail. Most schools offer at least monthly and many offer casual classes. Many people work schedules these days where they need flexibility, and just about every place I train at offers such options. Unless you live in Bumf*ck, Idaho or somewhere where they are the only MA school within 30 miles.



kehcorpz said:


> But if they already make suboptimal moves in the demonstration video then this isn't really smart.
> Wing chun looks much more interesting and sophisticated.



If you've never trained, you are in no position to judge.


----------



## guy b (Aug 1, 2016)

kehcorpz said:


> Almost all schools have this requirement!



No they don't. Most will allow you pay monthly or by session attended. If they are asking for 12 months membership then don't join, it is designed to fleece you, not teach fighting.

If this is all you have around you then don't do martial arts.

Instead join a sport fighting club teaching boxing, MT, wrestling or judo. None of these will ask for 12 month contracts and all will teach you more useful fighting skills than silly 12 month membership kung fu clubs.

You can then stop hanging around kung fu forums whining about your unfortunate situation


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Aug 1, 2016)

kehcorpz said:
			
		

> Is it cool nowadays to bring out your own "improved" version of Wing Chun?



It's always been cool to do so. It's been happening probably as long as Wing Chun has existed. The only thing different in previous generations is that it was more fashionable to assert that your new version of WC was the true original version and all other versions were watered down imitations.



kehcorpz said:


> I think that this stuff looks pretty crappy and not like wing chun at all.
> I mean simply by looking at it I feel like this stuff sucks. It doesn't have the appeal of wing chun.



Until you actually get some first hand experience and training, your opinions on the subject aren't worth a whole lot.



kehcorpz said:


> I would already have started to take lessons if you did not have to sign in for 12 months. Almost all schools have this requirement!



Where are you located? In general, most schools do not require a 12-month commitment, although many offer a better deal on pricing if you do sign up for such a plan.


----------



## kehcorpz (Aug 1, 2016)

guy b said:


> No they don't. Most will allow you pay monthly or by session attended. If they are asking for 12 months membership then don't join, it is designed to fleece you, not teach fighting.



But I checked out the schools in my region and they all do this! I mean if others do it they also do it.

This is like buying a used car without knowing if it actually works. Argh.

I don't think I will do this. I simply won't approve these rip off tactics.

Do you know what one school wrote is the "explanation" for having to sign on 12 months?

They wrote that learning a martial art requires time and you cannot just learn it in a few weeks.

How retarded is this?!

Learning to play guitar also takes a long time and I still don't have to sign on for 12 months or longer.

Silly explanations like this one totally prove that they are all about money and blackmail.


----------



## guy b (Aug 1, 2016)

kehcorpz said:


> But I checked out the schools in my region and they all do this! I mean if others do it they also do it.
> 
> This is like buying a used car without knowing if it actually works. Argh.
> 
> ...



What is your location?


----------



## geezer (Aug 1, 2016)

kehcorpz said:


> But I checked out the schools in my region and they *all* do this!



You have four possibilities to choose from:

1. Search and find somebody (maybe not even teaching commercially) who doesn't follow this business model and train with them.

2. Failing that, _accept _that this is the way things are done where you live, _pay_ for 12 months, train for a year and learn as much as you can.

3. Forget martial arts and take up another hobby.

4. Keep watching Youtube, continue posting on this forum about how unfair life is and convince all of us to hate you.


Personally, I went with option 1.  In your case I'd recommend option three. Please don't choose option 4.


----------



## anerlich (Aug 1, 2016)

kehcorpz said:


> I don't think I will do this.



We are past caring whether you do it or not. Just stop cluttering up the forum with your whining.


----------



## WcForMe (Aug 3, 2016)

So let me get this right op, you have writings from schools in ur area? Havnt taken the time to ring them, ask if you could pop down and speak to them in person and or check out a class? Most schools offer the first lesson free or half price to my knowledge before any speak of a contract. 

Secondly as all have pointed out you can't go looking on YouTube at various wing chun or martial art videos in general and then say that's not right or correct if you have never done a days training in your life. 

I'm sure after a few classes you will understand it takes a lifetime of hard work and a disaplined, focused mind to come close to some sifus and people. Body unity is hard work, structure is hard work, gor sau or sparring for any length of time is hard work. I love wing chun but respect any martial art because 9/10 they also have something to offer. YouTube is the best and worst showcases but also mislabelled videos ever.


----------



## Gnarlie (Aug 3, 2016)

OP, I noticed in another thread you talked about prices in Euro. Are you in mainland Europe? 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 3, 2016)

kehcorpz said:


> But I checked out the schools in my region and they all do this! I mean if others do it they also do it.
> 
> This is like buying a used car without knowing if it actually works. Argh.
> 
> ...


Since in all of your previous posts, you've never mentioned actually talking to someone, I am doubtful that you've done so with every school. If you haven't talked with them, you don't know if you have options not listed on their website.

You've been griping about the 12-month thing since the first time you posted it. If you don't want to sign up for 12 months, ask for other options. If you can't find other options, you're in the only place I've ever heard of where all the schools have only annual plans.


----------



## Gnarlie (Aug 3, 2016)

Judging by his English, the OP is in the north of Germany. I'd guess Bremen or Schleswig Holstein or similar. In my experience in Deutschland there are plenty of non-commercial clubs practicing MA in rented halls, where you pay monthly, weekly or even by the class. Dude needs to do better google-fu or maybe even ask around at local commercial clubs if they know of anything in the area that does not require a contract. Unlikely to happen though. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## kehcorpz (Aug 3, 2016)

Gnarlie said:


> Judging by his English, the OP is in the north of Germany. I'd guess Bremen or Schleswig Holstein



lol! I wasn't aware that they are different styles of English depending on which region you live in. 

@ gpseymour

When I ask in an email if you have to sign in for 12 months and he replies yes then i highly doubt that I can convince him otherwise
when i go there. Also I won't try this cause if he says no it would be awkward. It would show weakness on my part and then I couldn't go
this school anyway.


----------



## KPM (Aug 3, 2016)

kehcorpz said:


> . Also I won't try this cause if he says no it would be awkward. It would show weakness on my part and then I couldn't go
> this school anyway.



Dude, you really need to find a different hobby!  With an attitude like that all you are going to find in martial arts is trouble.


----------



## kehcorpz (Aug 3, 2016)

KPM said:


> With an attitude like that all you are going to find in martial arts is trouble.



Why? Cause I don't want to make a fool out of me by begging a stranger for something?!


----------



## geezer (Aug 3, 2016)

KPM said:


> Dude, you really need to find a different hobby!



KPM, _martial arts_ are not this guy's hobby. Over the several months he's been posting, all he's done is invent reasons why he shouldn't train the martial arts. He prefers to watch youtube and comment on things he doesn't understand. Either that or he's just a troll yanking people's chain.

Honestly, after reading his posts I find those "other guys" --you know, the "true believers" to be reasonable by comparison. At least they are knowledgeable, even if not so open minded!


----------



## geezer (Aug 3, 2016)

kehcorpz said:


> Why? Cause I don't want to make a *fool* out of me...



Too late, I'm afraid....


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 4, 2016)

kehcorpz said:


> lol! I wasn't aware that they are different styles of English depending on which region you live in.



Of course there are, different expressions, syntax, spellings etc make it reasonably easy to tell a lot of things about a writer, even quite often their gender.


----------



## mograph (Aug 4, 2016)

Gnarlie said:


> Judging by his English, the OP is in the north of Germany. I'd guess Bremen or Schleswig Holstein or similar.


Faaascinating.


----------



## Gnarlie (Aug 4, 2016)

mograph said:


> Faaascinating.


I know, right?


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 4, 2016)

anerlich said:


> Oh, ********. That's a business model guaranteed to fail. Most schools offer at least monthly and many offer casual classes.



Depends, most bigger schools are going to run off term memberships.  Or if there is a month-to-month option it will cost significantly more.  Schools are businesses and the instructors need to pay their bills.  Having people come in for a month then leave for 2, then back for 1 more and then gone for 3 is bad for everyone.  Gaining skill takes time and commitment.

That said most places are going to have some sort of trial membership.  They are going to have online reviews.  They are going to have a social media presence.  And most will let you leave if you want too and have some sort of early cancellation policy.  

It's pretty simple though, find a school that does what you want to do and has the same sort of members you are.  A big kid based character focused school might be perfect for a 5 year old that needs to learn how to focus, but terrible for someone wanting practical self-defence.  Any school that gets reasonably successful is probably doing "something" right though, but you can't join a soccer team and complain that you wanted to play hockey.  

Look at what a school does, look at who they do it for.  If it's what you want to do and who you want to be doing it with give it a try.


----------



## JPinAZ (Aug 4, 2016)

kehcorpz said:


> Why? Cause I don't want to make a fool out of me by begging a stranger for something?!



Again, where are you located? If you're serious about wanting to train, it shouldn't be a difficult thing to answer. I'm sure there are plenty of people here that would be able to point you in the right direction if you are really interested in finding a school. I mean, this_ is_ a wing chun forum with people posting from all over the world..


----------

